# Woo Hoo!



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Incase you couldnt guess from the title, I got my permit today, 7 weeks after I applied. Tomorrow its to the store to pick up my P99, and then Sunday to the range. :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> Incase you couldnt guess from the title, I got my permit today, 7 weeks after I applied. Tomorrow its to the store to pick up my P99, and then Sunday to the range. :mrgreen:


ROCK ON!!!


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> ROCK ON!!!


Ditto! :smt068


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

WOW! P99 CITY for U!!!! :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'll be shooting my P99 tomorrow myself!

Post up your targets when you are done


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good deal. Have fun.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

:smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 
:smt035 :smt035 :smt035 :smt035 
:enforcer: :enforcer: :enforcer: 
WM


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Don't forget your obligatory CCW trip to Wally World.  

I know it's the first place I carried.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ya gotta hard chrome the slide now


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

What gun shop do you go to ?

I've been to D'Andrea's, K-5 Arms Exchange and Valley Firearms down that way.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Bob, I got it from Valley Firearms.










And you shoulda seen me at the store. When I was waiting at the store with the gun still in the case, I felt like a father at the hospital staring at his newborn in the nursery. I was so proud. :mrgreen:

Im all set though. I got a holster aswell, but that has to be ordered because they didnt have any of this particular one in a left hand model. I also picked up 3 boxes of ammo to use tomorrow...I cant wait. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I see you got a pre 2004 frame. There are 3 different frame variations - there are fans of each particular style...


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> Bob, I got it from Valley Firearms.
> And you shoulda seen me at the store. When I was waiting at the store with the gun still in the case, I felt like a father at the hospital staring at his newborn in the nursery. I was so proud.


Very nice. I have a S&W SW99 version of that.

I know what you mean - after 10 years, I still feel that way when I buy something new. I'm picking up an FNP-40 on Monday.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

waterburybob said:


> Very nice. I have a S&W SW99 version of that.
> 
> I know what you mean - after 10 years, I still feel that way when I buy something new. I'm picking up an FNP-40 on Monday.


I like my SW99 too 

Post us up a pic of that new gun when ya get it


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I see you got a pre 2004 frame. There are 3 different frame variations - there are fans of each particular style...


Yea, I would have perferred a new P99, but I got a great deal on this one. Its never been fired either. The gun is spotless.


----------

